# Golf ball fitting and gap test fitting benefits .



## Tashyboy (Dec 26, 2013)

Ave just bought me new AP1s714 and when I picked up me clubs the guys who measured me up for the clubs mentioned about me having a fitting for balls and then gap fitting it would be Â£25 for both but what exactly does it entail. I mean the games a bit different in winter an summer, do I get measured for two balls. Am not a big hitter but notice distance balls run through the green. Me flipping heads spinning thinking about it.

any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2013)

You are thinking about everything may too much. Get a set of clubs, choose a ball to fit your pocket and then go out and play as much as you can


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 26, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You are thinking about everything may too much. Get a set of clubs, choose a ball to fit your pocket and then go out and play as much as you can
		
Click to expand...


:rofl:

A ball fitting is not worth any money 

And if you have new AP1s the pro should have looked at your loft gaps then and given you suggestions 

When it comes to the ball - just try some and go with what you feels is best


----------



## fundy (Dec 26, 2013)

Wouldnt be overly fussed with a ball fitting but found a gap test really invaluable (albeit it came free when I bought my Orka irons). Nice to have accurate carry yardages that I can trust, makes committing to a shot a lot easier


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 26, 2013)

It is a good idea to get fitted for driver and ball at the same time to ensure you get the correct spin rate to optimize distance. No point getting fitted with some crappy range ball if you then use a Pro V that spins at 1000rpm more and balloons in the air


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 26, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



*You are thinking about everything may too much*. Get a set of clubs, choose a ball to fit your pocket and then go out and play as much as you can
		
Click to expand...

I don't know who you are but Homer will be raging when he finds out you've hacked his account


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 26, 2013)

It amazes me how low a priority people put on the use of the correct ball for their game. I know guys who use Provees and get absolutely nothing from them. I also know reasonably good players who would clearly benefit from a premium ball.

I'll add by saying I know some players, good players who have top quality kit, but try to get much more out of the ball than I would. In medal play I can go through three balls, usually two.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 28, 2013)

Tommo21 said:



			It amazes me how low a priority people put on the use of the correct ball for their game. I know guys who use Provees and get absolutely nothing from them. I also know reasonably good players who would clearly benefit from a premium ball.

I'll add by saying I know some players, good players who have top quality kit, but try to get much more out of the ball than I would. *In medal play I can go through three balls, usually two*.
		
Click to expand...


No wonder with that swing,plenty rough,stream and of course the sea for your wide drives at Dunbar.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 28, 2013)

Tommo21 said:



			It amazes me how low a priority people put on the use of the correct ball for their game. I know guys who use Provees and get absolutely nothing from them. I also know reasonably good players who would clearly benefit from a premium ball.

I'll add by saying I know some players, good players who have top quality kit, but try to get much more out of the ball than I would. In medal play I can go through three balls, usually two.
		
Click to expand...


I agree,however after seeing Titleist ball fitting in GM magazine a few months back where
they recommended a prov1 for 28 handicaps and single figure handicaps im sceptical about ball
fittings.


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dodger said:



			No wonder with that swing,plenty rough,stream and of course the sea for your wide drives at Dunbar.

Click to expand...

Swine....You're right, the last medal I hit one over the wall at 6 and on the beach at 12.......still got it round in 78 blows.


----------



## duncan mackie (Dec 29, 2013)

Tashyboy said:



			Ave just bought me new AP1s714 and when I picked up me clubs the guys who measured me up for the clubs mentioned about me having a fitting for balls and then gap fitting it would be Â£25 for both but what exactly does it entail.
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand how you can have been fitted for irons without sufficient information to make an informed recomendation regarding balls.....let alone gaps!

whilst playing an appropriate ball will make a significant differerence to the average player there really aren't that many manufacturers that make a true 'range' of balls - Bridgestone being the only one IMO.

finding a ball you like, that meets your pocker etc is another thing entirely (although most will play better with something they like and perceive to be right for them through positive reinforcement.

you shouldn't need to pay for it - come Spring there will be a ball fitting session somewhere you can attend; our club arranges a few through the year.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 29, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			I don't understand how you can have been fitted for irons without sufficient information to make an informed recomendation regarding balls.....let alone gaps!

whilst playing an appropriate ball will make a significant differerence to the average player there really aren't that many manufacturers that make a true 'range' of balls - Bridgestone being the only one IMO.

finding a ball you like, that meets your pocker etc is another thing entirely (although most will play better with something they like and perceive to be right for them through positive reinforcement.

you shouldn't need to pay for it - come Spring there will be a ball fitting session somewhere you can attend; our club arranges a few through the year.
		
Click to expand...

Duncan when I went for the fitting, I told them I played with prov1x and srixon 333, predominantly. During the winter I have come across a callaway distance ball which i am happy with in the present course condition. When the session was finished I looked at the ball and said "oh a srixon soft feel" which I have used in the past, not a bad ball but, he looked surprised and said that's what you told one of the other lads you used isn't it. I told him no I said AD333. He said there would not be much difference.dont know about that though.

Re ball costs, I'm a bit fortunate that I can get hold of a good quality ball for just over half price, so yup ave got to agree with you on that one.


----------

